# Pinguini e connettività GPRS

## malessio

Ciao ragazzi,

qualcuno ha avuto esperienze con linux e le connessioni GPRS? come gira? Non solo con i cellulari ma soprattutto con le schedine piccìmicia. Sono tentato da un contratto maxxitim da usare inogniddove con il mio notebook ... che ne dite?

baci e ringraziamenti a tutti

----------

## motaboy

Io tuttora sono connesso col mio T68 via bluetooth senza problemi.

Hho la flat della Vodafone e a parte 4-5 giorni su 6 mesi in cui non andava niente per il resto non ho problemi, ovviamente la latenza è enorme e non si superano mai i 4,5 KByte/s di media.

Bye!

----------

## malessio

mmm ho un s55 e sul notebook non ho seriale e non ho bluetooth ... uso un convertitore seriale/usb che però fa le bizze.

ora vorrei sperimentare la connessione con pc (che ha le sua brave seriali) e se è accettabile prendere una pcmicia ... anche se non so ancora quale.

al massimo prendo un convertitre usb bluetooth ... potrebbe essere un'idea ...

sto giusto compilanto minicom ppp e pppconfig ... mo provo

intanto grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

Io ho usato, nell'ordine, un Nokia 7110 via IrDA, un Siemens S45 via cavo seriale e (attualmente) un Nokia 6310 e un Nokia 6600 via dongle bluetooth.

Per quanto riguarda le schede PCMCIA che offrono connettività GPRS non ho nessuna esperienza diretta.  :Confused: 

----------

## flocchini

Motorola v66i con cavetto seriale correttamente configurato ormai tempo fa (se cerchi bene trovi anche il post con i parametri, dovrebbe ancora esserci) ma tuttora funzionante come un missile (contratto tim ricaricabile).  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

Anche il sito http://www.tuxmobil.org può essere un'ottima fonte di informazioni a riguardo.

----------

## motaboy

Su icq avevo consigliato a Malessio di usare GPRS EASY CONNECT con lo script generator per pppd e mi aveva detto che ci era riuscito senza problemi.

Perciò mi sa che Malessio si sia dimenticato di chiudere il thread.   :Laughing: 

Bye!

----------

## RenfildDust

Innanzitutto chiedo scusa per il mio post "ripetuto", questo non l'avevo visto ..

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Mi servivano una serie di informazioni:

Qulal'è l'alternamtiva più economica (e sperimentata) per connettersi con un GPRS? (Non parlo di abbonamenti ma del telefono + eventuale cavetto). Ho un Notebook Acer con IRDA e USB, (ma senza porta seriale...).

Cosa mi consigliate?

----------

## b10m

Se ti puo' essere utile (e ti puo' essere utile...) guarda qui:

http://kotinetti.suomi.net/mcfrisk/linux_gprs.html

c'e' praticamente tutto:

-gprs

-bluetooth

-irda

-serial

-usb

----------

## Su-34

ragazzi sapete dirmi quale cellulare (che osti poo) va bene per navigare via gprs (senza BT, ma magari con cavetto USB) con gentoo????

grazie

----------

## Su-34

dai raga

nessuno ne sa niente????

----------

## lan

io lo so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

motorola C350 85-90 euri con cavetto usb (mini dv) da 8 euri... 

io vado con quello...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Su-34

 *lan wrote:*   

> io lo so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> motorola C350 85-90 euri con cavetto usb (mini dv) da 8 euri... 
> 
> io vado con quello... 

 

grazzzzzziiiiiiiiiiieeeeee   :Very Happy: 

cerchero' di trovarlo da qualche parte, e se nn lo vendono piu allora lo cerchero usato

ciaooooo

----------

